# The answer to all your sharpening woes....



## Dave Martell (Apr 27, 2017)

A friend just sent me this link. I was so impressed that I felt the need to share.

:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


http://www.gadgetguy.net/Catalog/16/KnifeSharpeningSystem.html


[video=youtube;rc5AVamgsaY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rc5AVamgsaY[/video]


----------



## Benuser (Apr 27, 2017)

Looks like a fascinating torture device.


----------



## Sillywizard (Apr 27, 2017)

The heck with the hassle of changing belts, I'll buy a machine for each grit plus one for leather honing belt! :doublethumbsup:

Hm, now that I think about it, he should start a kickstarter and get filthy rich off it! Imagine all the idiots who support all those ridiculous knife Kickstarters, they absolutely need this fabulous invention to keep their preposterous knives in tip-top functioning condition!


----------



## milkbaby (Apr 27, 2017)

Time for this guy to start marketing a turnkey knife sharpening franchise!


----------



## frog13 (Apr 27, 2017)

Dave Martell said:


> A friend just sent me this link. I was so impressed that I felt the need to share.
> 
> :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:
> 
> ...


Dave,
Do I need to buy one of these for my new petty you made?


----------



## unprofessional_chef (Apr 27, 2017)

I always laugh at all the crazy gadgets for knife sharpening. And the fact that none of them are cheap.

The problem with these sharpening systems is the angle of the bevel isn't consistent from heel to tip. The angle of the stone that makes contact with the edge also changes as you move further away from the center point where the clamp is.


----------



## Krassi (Apr 27, 2017)

That looks simply too much and like "frankensteins sharpener" .. "muhhahahahaa lets combine an evil beltgrinder with a nasty robotic arm of doom, i will conquer the universe with this.. hahahaaaaa *evil supervillain laughing"
I cant wait to get my little bogdan benchstone system..it works..


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Apr 27, 2017)

Still, trying to view it through a non-cutlery-geek lens:

The ridiculous thing isn't these systems.

The ridiculous thing is that we can send a man on the moon but can't make a foolproof sharpening machine that is on par with professional grade manual sharpening.

Hmm, there seems to be a lot of solution to sharpen machine tools with machines... so is there something about hand knives being best hand sharpened and machine knives being best machine sharpened?


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 27, 2017)

All great comments except for this..... :spankarse:




frog13 said:


> Dave,
> Do I need to buy one of these for my new petty you made?


----------



## frog13 (Apr 28, 2017)

Dave Martell said:


> All great comments except for this..... :spankarse:


LOL! Trust me, I wouldn't let that thing in the same room as that knife. :biggrin: FYI - Everyone that sees it is amazed, it stands out on the block, people gravitate right to it when they are looking at the knives.


----------



## Marcelo Amaral (Apr 28, 2017)

Using this to sharpen a thin behind the edge hand made blade feels like using a hammer to crack an egg...


----------



## Sharpchef (Apr 28, 2017)

So really any guy how makes a joke about this is just stupid! really!

This is the way to go! It is nearly the same method i try to promote here..... (not in sences of promotion!)

If this system is used with benchstones it will kill all of your sharpening attempts by miles...
Don`T be stupid this is genius!

So dear american unbelievers this is a really cool machine, and just by sight i swear it will be better then any handsharpening attempts you tryed so far!

This is technology with very good ideas! 

Anybody laughing at this has no understanding of sharpening at all!

Greets Sebastian.


----------



## Krassi (Apr 28, 2017)

Yep! Just the beltgrinder part is junk.
As mentioned a system in compact size and that uses benchstones is on the way from serbia to me.. cant wait to get it.. if german customs dondt fck this up again.
Seeya daniel


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Apr 28, 2017)

They might sharpen all their knives before claiming you got shipped secondhand goods


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 28, 2017)

Seems to me like an answer seeking a problem type of invention.


----------



## Nemo (Apr 28, 2017)

I was wondering whether we were going to see the Bogdan device wars again in this thread.

Darn, I'm all out of popcorn...


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 28, 2017)

Nemo said:


> I was wondering whether we were going to see the Bogdan device wars again in this thread.
> 
> Darn, I'm all out of popcorn...




One thing I can say is at least the Bogdan device is helping with the wobble problem (when sharpening on stones) whereas the grinder device is sort of reaching if you ask me.


----------



## K813zra (Apr 28, 2017)

The thing I don't get is making sharpening so tedious. Rub steel on a rock...done. Mind you, I have no experience sharpening in volume as I am a mere hobbyist but it seems like it would be cumbersome to use all of these gadgets.


----------



## lagrangeL2 (Apr 28, 2017)

If that arm were fully automated, and that grinding belt could be converted to ironing rollers...:bliss:


----------



## Marcelo Amaral (Apr 29, 2017)

I would never let such a gizmo near hand made, very thin behind the edge kitchen knives. The goal, in my opnion, is to sharpen them taking as little steel as possible (raising minimum burr). Besides, how to sharpen single bevel knives with that?


----------



## Eloh (Apr 29, 2017)

Yeah, the Bogdan device is extremely useful for most people imo. You get better results than freehand sharpening with less effort. And there really is no downside imo.

I don't know about the combination with a belt grinder though.


----------



## Krassi (Apr 29, 2017)

Hiho!

@Nemo
No need to start a new Bogdan war here )) i tested it and think its good for me..
Everybody should make his knifes sharp in the way he likes it most! Bogdan Systems are "a big thing in Germany" right now ).

I will use it to make a stable 15-16 degree angle per side on the edge of a knife that i first thinned to 0 degrees freehand .. And ill pimp the sides as usual with the love of my jnats .. that was my masterplan with it . Muahahaha!
Well i first have to get it ) 

Seeya Daniel


----------

